
The case against checked exceptions - networked
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/613954/the-case-against-checked-exceptions
======
Eridrus
The arguments here seem to be around whether APIs need to declare the
exceptions they throw or not.

However it seems pretty easy to infer what exceptions can be thrown in a
static language, so why not let this be handled by tooling such as an IDE that
can simply tell you what exceptions are thrown by a given call without
requiring all the code in the call chain to care.

Or why not let people opt-in to checked exceptions at functions where they
would actually want to do something like present a user with a message?

